# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  ЗУП 3.1 (3.1.20.97) - ФСС - Не найдены данные исходного сообщения.

## Akihabara

При попытке получить данные (Извещения ФСС, Входящие запросы Сведений для расчета пособия ФСС) из ФСС Получаю ошибку "Не найдены данные исходного сообщения".
Прошу помощи у знающих людей и зарастание спасибо.

----------


## veun

Здравствуйте, столкнулись с аналогичной ситуацией. Подскажите, удалось ли вам решить вопрос?

----------


## Akihabara

Да. В моем случае нет записи с идентификатором ФСС в «РегистрСведений.ЖурналЗа  росовКСерверамФСС» так как сведения о застрахованных лицах(ФСС) (Кадры – Пособия - сведения о застрахованных лицах(ФСС)) небыли заполнены.

----------


## hewataw649@dkb3.com

Помогло обновление сертификатов ФСС в настройках обмена с ФСС. Один выпущен 15 декабря, второй - 17.

----------

